
Angels clip wings of entrepreneurs - transburgh
http://milwaukee.bizjournals.com/boston/stories/2007/05/21/story1.html
======
dpapathanasiou
Here's the Google cache, in case you get stuck at the paid registration
screen:
[http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:hx6IysW2pqMJ:boston.bizjournals.com/boston/stories/2007/05/21/story1.html%3Fb%3D1179720000%255E1464211+Angels+clip+wings+of+entrepreneurs&hl;=en&ct;=clnk&cd;=1≷=us](http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:hx6IysW2pqMJ:boston.bizjournals.com/boston/stories/2007/05/21/story1.html%3Fb%3D1179720000%255E1464211+Angels+clip+wings+of+entrepreneurs&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us)

------
transburgh
Has anyone else noticed this trend?

~~~
Alex3917
No, although it's rather difficult to spot national economic trends just
through qualitative observations. :-)

